# Donating Wild Hogs



## Bucaramus

I called around to a bunch of food banks and even Hunters for the Hungry and it seems no one will accept wild hog meat. Who could I donate some hogs to? I hate to see the meat go to waste, but after trapping 33 last week and paying the processing on 21 of them (gave 12 away to another guy that processes them for his church) I'm not really in the need of any more meat. I'm going to continue to trap them, but need somewhere for them to go afterwards. Any ideas?


----------



## hunterofopportunity

What area of Ga are you in?


----------



## Bucaramus

South Wilkinson County


----------



## getaff

How much do they charge for processing?


----------



## Mexican Squealer

you will probably have a bunch of "takers" until you actually have one you want them to come get.


----------



## Bucaramus

getaff said:


> How much do they charge for processing?



$80 or so. Depending on what you have done.


----------



## Bucaramus

Mexican Squealer said:


> you will probably have a bunch of "takers" until you actually have one you want them to come get.



I'm afraid of that. I wish some charitable organizations would step forward.


----------



## Killer Kyle

I donate most of mine to the Northeast Georgia Homeless Veterans Shelter in Winder (Barrow County). I process my own (but then again I've never killed that many at once!) Your best bet is giving it to churches. I've read on here where a guy that was stationed on Fort Stewart killed over a hundred hogs while there, and he said he used to just drive up to some trailer park near the post, and he was able to give one away every single time. 

Many churches have a lists of people in need within the nearby community, and your larger local churches can usually either direct you to a person in need, or can take the meat from you to distribute it.


----------



## redeli

423 Erick road will take 3 or 4...let me know where to picket up


----------



## mallardsx2

I had a heck of a time getting rid of the ones I killed this spring. UNTIL, I spent my entire day processing them. Then everyone decided they wanted some. lol


----------



## florida boy

Mexican Squealer said:


> you will probably have a bunch of "takers" until you actually have one you want them to come get.



yep ...... i end up donating all of mine to the " feed the buzzards foundation "


----------



## Davexx1

Find a spot you can access easily from long range and create a coyote hunting bait site. Replenish the site as is available. You will have to stake or tie them down as the coyotes will drag them off.  Nothing in the woods goes to waste.


----------



## roperdoc

Maybe set the traps on the weekend when people are more likely to be free and post up here to let folks know when? Or check with any preserves around you. Hogs can be legally transported to a PERMITTED facility. They may pick them up from you.


----------



## Jester896

doesn't the transporter need to be permitted as well?


----------



## roperdoc

Jester896 said:


> doesn't the transporter need to be permitted as well?



My understanding is that the transporter needs a copy of the permit for the site he is transporting to.


----------



## Jester896

probably right..I thought they had to be quarantined where they were caught for 30 days and 2 clean tests before transported or the person with the permit could move them to a quarantined area and 2 free test there...I guess it could be an agent of the holder.


----------



## tsfallbrook

I couldnt even imagine trapping that many hogs... If you dont mind me asking, just out of curiousity, how much land do you own/lease that you hunt to trap that many hogs?


----------



## BornNRaised

florida boy said:


> yep ...... i end up donating all of mine to the " feed the buzzards foundation "









+1 churches.  Odds are someone knows somebody in need.


----------



## florida boy

I have 4 tracts in Ga and 5 tracts in Fl . I have hogs on every single one of them . I trap and shoot over a 100 per year . It is a never ending battle ..........to me they are just over sized rats..... One particular " Pay to Hog hunt " place backs up to one of my better deer tracts in Clay county and they dump them faster than I can trap them.


----------



## Bucaramus

florida boy said:


> I have 4 tracts in Ga and 5 tracts in Fl . I have hogs on every single one of them . I trap and shoot over a 100 per year . It is a never ending battle ..........to me they are just over sized rats..... One particular " Pay to Hog hunt " place backs up to one of my better deer tracts in Clay county and they dump them faster than I can trap them.



 Isn't it illegal for them to transport and release them?


----------



## florida boy

Bucaramus said:


> Isn't it illegal for them to transport and release them?



Yes and I hope they get caught......


----------



## Bucaramus

Had a fellow member come pick up 4 today and we took 2 to the processor. Over 40 trapped so far!


----------



## BornNRaised

florida boy said:


> yep ...... i end up donating all of mine to the " feed the buzzards foundation "



    I spit out beer on that one AGAIN


----------



## GoodOleBoy55

Bucaramus said:


> Had a fellow member come pick up 4 today and we took 2 to the processor. Over 40 trapped so far!



Thanks again! Im sure they are going eat well. Im itching to try all those flavors now tho! lol


----------



## Ihunt

I have trapped 64 on one 93 acre track of land this year.


----------



## tsfallbrook

Ihunt said:


> I have trapped 64 on one 93 acre track of land this year.



Thats crazy. Im sure a lot of fun though! Im assuming it borders a river system and is surrounded by very large tracts/farms/plantations?


----------



## MFOSTER

Don't quit trapping


----------



## Bucaramus

No plans of stopping. Trail cams are showing a pretty decent reduction in population right now. 52 killed so far.


----------



## HogSlayer13

Hi! If you give me some notice I would be happy to show up with coolers and ice to process. I think I could take at least 5 depending on size. Thanks! Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Ihunt

tsfallbrook said:


> Thats crazy. Im sure a lot of fun though! Im assuming it borders a river system and is surrounded by very large tracts/farms/plantations?



No sir. It's next to I 75 in middle Georgia.


----------



## clool

same here. I can take my cooler and process a few on weekends if it is ok with you. appreciate your gracious offer!



HogSlayer13 said:


> Hi! If you give me some notice I would be happy to show up with coolers and ice to process. I think I could take at least 5 depending on size. Thanks! Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Bucaramus

Only have 4 or 5 on camera now and they won't go near the trap.


----------



## clool

sure thing. whenever you need "help" to dispose pigs, just holler.  
gracias. 


Bucaramus said:


> Only have 4 or 5 on camera now and they won't go near the trap.


----------



## mguthrie

We've shot or trapped nearly 40 off of our club in Johnson county since rifle season opened. We have more than we ever have. That makes somewhere around 70 for the year so far


----------



## ArlieAdams1

give me a call on Friday or Saturday,  will take 3 or 4. I will field dress them myself. My Number is 404-787-9859


----------

